# Gypsy-and company!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Gypsy's back! And she's infanticipating! She's taken over a patch of bushes in my buddy's yard. A local tomcat stops by to see her from time to time,her bf,I presume? 

Seriously,she's more wildcat than ever ,if anyone gets too close to her lair in the bushes,she growls.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Seems the name Gypsy is fitting, huh!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad she's back. She's not going to make it easy for you, is she!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh...She's a Feisty One...That Gypsy Girl!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww poor girl. Good to hear she's still okay though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

